# Radon Stage 6.0 oder Cube LTD AMS 100 Pro



## Timo84 (17. April 2012)

Hallo, ich fahre zur Zeit ein Radon ZR Team 5.0 aus 2009 und möchte mich etwas verbessern 

Da ich in letzter Zeit immer mehr die Wälder unsicher mache soll es ein Fully werden was aber auch noch problemlos für den Weg zur Arbeit genutzt werden kann. 

Was haltet ihr von diesen beiden?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1819/a38565/ltd-ams-100-pro.html


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a58286/stage-6-0.html

Das mir im Radon Bereich eher zum Stage geraten wird kann ich mir denken. Aber jetzt mal von den Komponenten gesehen. Welches ist "besser" ? Ich bin Laie und Sram sagt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so viel. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## LotusElise (18. April 2012)

Zu den Unterschieden zwischen den verbauten SRAM bzw. Shimano Komponenten kann man seitenweise Threads im Forum lesen. Meiner Meinung nach sind beide Gruppen für den Preis sehr gut, SRAM ist allgemein knackiger, Shimano sanfter beim Schaltvorgang.
Die größeren Unterschiede liegen doch im Federweg (ich würde immer 120-125mm vorziehen) und im Hinterbau-Dämpfer. Wenn Du nicht zwischen 70 und 80kg wiegst, kannst Du den RP23 flexibler anpassen als den RP2.
Und falls Du nicht mindestens 180cm groß bist, scheint das Cube bereits ausverkauft (nur noch 20 + 22" verfügbar).
Die 600g Gewichtsdifferenz trotz griffigerem und schwererem Hinterreifen sowie längeren Federwegen sprechen eindeutig für das Radon.
Zu guter Letzt ist die Farbgebung vielleicht sogar noch ein Argument, das anodisierte Radon ist sehr kratzfest, das Cube dafür etwas "extrovertierter".
Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Auflistung, beide Angebote sind für unter 1.500,- sehr interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo84 (18. April 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfestellung. Ich bin 185 cm groß, 90 kg 


Ich werde mir das Stage 6.0 holen. Ich denke da mache ich nix falsch


----------



## zx150 (24. Mai 2012)

Und, hast du zugeschlagen? Bist du zufrieden mit dem stage?


----------



## Timo84 (25. Mai 2012)

Ja, hab es seit 4 Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Kostemer (25. Mai 2012)

Hi...
Online bestellt oder im laden gekauft?
Online wäre es ja eine super lieferzeit.


----------



## Timo84 (25. Mai 2012)

ich hab es im Laden abgeholt


----------



## zx150 (25. Mai 2012)

Gabs nochmals rabatt, nee oder? Schonmal nen trail gefahren?


----------



## Beppe (18. Juli 2012)

Das 6 gabs am Samstag für 1299 als Tagesangebot.


----------



## Braunbaer (13. August 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Das 6 gabs am Samstag für 1299 als Tagesangebot.



Heute auch noch  Das schwarze ist bei gleicher Ausstattung aber 100 EUR
 teurer


----------

